
Abe: Tokyo lockdown would damage Japan economy - TakakiTohno
https://www3.nhk.or.jp/nhkworld/en/news/20200327_24/
======
dClauzel
RIP.

> Economic Revitalization Minister Yasutoshi Nishimura is in charge of the
> nation's coronavirus-response law. He said it was unnecessary to declare a
> state of emergency at this stage.

They are ever more reluctant than the USA.

